

Failing at Microservices - almaleki
https://rclayton.silvrback.com/failing-at-microservices

======
simple10
There should be more microservice postmortem posts like this. Or mandatory
6-month follow up after any how-to Docker / container / microservices blog
posts to see what actually survived production.

